

To refund or not to refund this client? - yitchelle
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/167925/to-refund-or-not-to-refund-this-client

======
anovikov
What a mess, i didn't even read to the end, just forget this guy and don't
refund him anything. You already had way too much trouble with him.

P.S. i did read through the end and i am sure this guy has no 'cruel plan' to
lure you to work for free. He's just an impatient idiot who has no idea what
he in fact needs.

